# any ideas what this switch is for?



## cpjtaylor (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all.

Recently purchased a Fiat Autotrail Cheyene 696 (year 2000)

This switch and light that turns on when the switch is turned has me totally baffled?
I cant find any reference to this in the handbooks.

All ideas welcome?


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

It may be a dummy alarm/immobiliser LED. Turn it on to make thieves think it's alarmed. Does it flash or is it permanently lit when turned on?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Had a lot of wine

So okay you knew that

Could think of a few things I wish it was for  

Ok not helpful 

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't touch it!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw come on guys the OP is looking for a serious answer here !!!

It is without doubt an aftermarket fitting so there will be no mention in the handbook.

As its in the cab area I would tend to think its something to do with the base veicile rather than a habitation device.

Does the LED light up only when the ignition is on or all the time.

Does it only operate when the vehicles lights are on?

If so are there any additional exterior lights fitted? (such as fog or spot lights??) 

Is there an inverter that permanently wired in??

I think your best bet is tom approach it in a logical manner and slowly eliminate the possibilities.

Of little help I know but I also have an "extra" switch by the door in my Cheyenne. After 18 months ownership I have still not been able to figure out what it does (so I have come to the conclusion its not important)

You could always contact the previous owner and ask them?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

As mrplodd said, contact previous owner. I had a switch and light in our van and after contacting previous owner he told me of many features the van had, mainly security and immobilization, that the dealer we bought from had no idea they were fitted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It could even be for something removed before sale.

+1 for asking the previous owner in the V5


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, Could it be to enable the radio to be used with the ignition switched off ?

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

In my Autotrail the radio is powered off the leisure battery


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As it does not seem to be a standard fitting, all most of us can do is offer guesswork.
1. You already asked the previous owner and I assume got nowhere.
2. Think what possible uses it could have; an isolator switch, a switch connected to your sound system, an external light.
3. Sounds a bit too obvious but chase the wires, check out the fuse box for additional connections.
4. Check for a noticeable drop in power when you switch it on, the little lights consumption should be hardly detectable.
5. Finally, a previous owner could have added the light and switch for the most obtuse reasons, to check gas is full, water tank check, cruise control on... almost anything.
As you are more or less on you own with this 'problem' my instinct would be to trace the wires or get it checked with an auto-electrician or ignore it.
Quite a good challenge.
Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, logic tells me that it is to control something that might be needed while driving since it is situated near the gear lever on the driver's side......

Could it be to activate manually a reversing camera while going forward so that it can be used as a rear view mirror?

Alternatively, is the vehicle fitted with a tow bar? If so could it be to activate part of the wiring system for whatever is being towed including of course the A frame option and perhaps a "Brake Buddy" or similar that would only be needed while towing? I am NOT familiar with those things....

Does the light only come on when the ignition is switched on/engine running or does it come on irrespective of the engine?

If it is engine controlled then that would add support to my view that it is to energise something that would be of use while driving.

If it works irrespective if the engine, then that might indicate an inverter or to activate the radio for longer than the annoying 20 minutes....

Just some thoughts, but I will be interested to hear what it is for (if you can find out) :?

Dave


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

If all else fails... trace the wires, Had to do that a few times in the past


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Watch out! Erneboy's brother might have fitted it! 8O


----------

